# Looking for a grpahics card around 8k



## saswat23 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Grpahics card around 8k*

*Hi guys, I am looking for to buy a graphics card around 8k*

Initially I was looking for HD 6850 and GTX-560 but none of them are available now.
GTX-650Ti is another good option but it costs a min. 10k every where. 

So, now I have aimed for the HD 7770.

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans: FSP SAGA-II 500
*
2. What is your budget?*
Ans: Around 8k-8.5k

*3. Which resolution will you game at?*
Ans: 1600x900 at max

*4. What are your current computer specifications?*
Ans: i5-2400, P8H77-M PRO, 4GB DDR3 RAM, Dell IN2020M

Is gigabyte a good brand for graphics card?
I found this one to be best in my budget: Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com
This one is a OCed edition (even better than MSI HD 7770 PE I believe) where as others brands are offering normal GHz edition at this price.

So, should I get this one or should I look for some other model??

any suggestions???


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 29, 2012)

Going by your budget this card is good for u. But for playing at max u'll need at least 7850.


----------



## havoknation (Dec 29, 2012)

Get Sapphire 7770, stay away from gigabyte as they are horrible in providing warranty. Sapphire 7770 is 8.5k


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for OT, @Havoknation when will your website get ready .


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Get Sapphire 7770, stay away from gigabyte as they are horrible in providing warranty. Sapphire 7770 is 8.5k



I couldn't find any Sapphire HD 7770 for under 9.3k. 
Gigabyte one is the cheapest I could find. Even a Power Color HD 7770 was available for ~8.4k on flipkart, but now they have hiked its price by 1k. 
And here in BBSR PowerColor costs around 9.3k, Asus HD 7770 costs around 10k and MSI around 8.5k. 

BTW what's the problem with Gigabyte's service?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Gigabyte's service maybe isn't as good as MSI but is okay. Grab that card saswat. Its best for your budget and resolution.
You are getting an OC version at a very good price buddy.

I would also advice you to save up a bit and consider the 650-ti. Its more powerful than 7770, is ideal for 1600x900 and more future proof in that resolution.
Besides, it will also give you an option to enable TXAA (anti-aliasing) in upcoming games like crysis 3 and lot others. Infact both 7770 and 650-ti will get crippled if MSAA is activated
even in slightest demanding games owing to their shorter memory bus and 1gb vram.

650-ti will give you that aliasing free image quality in games which has TXAA at playable framerates. So if possible, add 1.5k more and grab the 650-ti.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

GTX-650Ti costs around 10k+ every where. 
And here in BBSR GTX-650Ti costs nothing less than 12k, be it Asus or Palit. 
I have talked to MSI distributor here, he says GTX-650Ti would cost around 10k+tax. Even he is not sure, it might cost more too. He has asked me to wait for around a week to know about the proper model and pricing. 

BTW any idea about gigabyte's service here in BBSR?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2012)

check your visitor message.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/167839-msi-r7770-2pmd1gd5-review.html


----------



## a-raam (Dec 29, 2012)

U can check out Radeon HD 7750/7770


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> GTX-650Ti costs around 10k+ every where.
> And here in BBSR GTX-650Ti costs nothing less than 12k, be it Asus or Palit.
> I have talked to MSI distributor here, he says GTX-650Ti would cost around 10k+tax. Even he is not sure, it might cost more too. He has asked me to wait for around a week to know about the proper model and pricing.
> 
> BTW any idea about gigabyte's service here in BBSR?



Accel Frontline handle gigabyte RMA in bbsr.

*ACCEL FRONTLINE SERVICES LTD
Plot No-444, 
Saheed Nagar
Bhubaneswar 
751007
Mr. Jitendra kumar tripathy
 674 2547202,2547204*

Go with gigabyte buddy.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

^^
Already contacted 'em over that no. But they said their office has moved to a different location and they dont have contact of their new office. 
Also Accel denied of providing service for Gigabyte. So, after searching a lot I found another contact who is in marketing dept. of Gigabyte here. Asked him and he said only gigabyte mobos are available here so service is available only for mobos only. He doesn't know anything about graphics card's service. 
He has asked me to wait for a day or two till he confirms about graphics card's service here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2012)

I live in bbsr too and plan to buy a HD 7770 as well..I can confirm that we have a msi service center over here though..plz notify me on what brand u end up purchasing as I will get one as well...maybe we can help each other out when service centers go problems


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Already contacted 'em over that no. But they said their office has moved to a different location and they dont have contact of their new office.
> Also Accel denied of providing service for Gigabyte. So, after searching a lot I found another contact who is in marketing dept. of Gigabyte here. Asked him and he said only gigabyte mobos are available here so service is available only for mobos only. He doesn't know anything about graphics card's service.
> He has asked me to wait for a day or two till he confirms about graphics card's service here.



Saswat can you save up and buy the 650-ti? If yes, then pick zotac. Digilink is the service centre for MSI, intel, zotac and asus in bbsr.
If your budget is strictly 8k , then pick MSI 7770 locally and bargain too.

Let me look up and find some info on gigabyte RMA in bbsr. Can you pm me your number? I had misplaced it.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> I live in bbsr too and plan to buy a HD 7770 as well..I can confirm that we have a msi service center over here though..plz notify me on what brand u end up purchasing as I will get one as well...maybe we can help each other out when service centers go problems



Well as you can see Gigabyte HD 7770 I am looking for is a great option, but I am concerned about its warranty. 
MSI HD 7770 can be made available for around 8.2k+tax i.e 8.4k. But I suppose its the non OCed edition. 
PowerColor HD 7770 costs around 9.3k and Asus and XFX cost around 10k. 

Do ask me whenever you need my help.



vickybat said:


> Saswat can you save up and buy the 650-ti? If yes, then pick zotac. Digilink is the service centre for MSI, intel, zotac and asus in bbsr.
> If your budget is strictly 8k , then pick MSI 7770 locally and bargain too.
> 
> Let me look up and find some info on gigabyte RMA in bbsr. Can you pm me your number? I had misplaced it.



I badly need info about gigabyte's service centre info for graphics card here. Any help would be really greatful.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

go for the MSI Power Edition. it support overvolt AFAIK


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

I've seen one of our forum member ( can't remember the thread and name ) has bought the HD7770 PE at ~8.4k.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

You may consider Asus 7770 at 8081 RS from mdcomputers.in


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^
IMO the gigabyte one would be a better option as its an OCed model.

BTW how is your Gigabyte HD 5770 performing?



topgear said:


> I've seen one of our forum member ( can't remember the thread and name ) has bought the HD7770 PE at ~8.4k.



I couldnt find HD 7770 PE under 9k any where.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2012)

pe is just a gimmick afaik..u won't see any temp difference betn a regular 2 fan card and a pe card with both fans attached

PS be sure to check nigam computers over at saheed nagar..I'd say they give the best IT deals over here


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ 
you mean Nigma computers right. 
Well I think its the worst dealer i have ever been to. They are only good for those who buy in bulk. 
When i had been to Nigma last yr, he was offering i5-2400 with H55 board. Hearing that I never ever went back to 'em again. 
I always prefer Gadget World - Computer House.

BTW where do you stay in BBSR?


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Saswat and Nerevarine. I am from Bhubaneswar too and planning to purchase my PC in this Jan-Feb. Earlier my brothers decided to buy my PC through credit card but their limit was up and so I decided to wait. Luckily the i3 3rd gen version is out and I am looking for a deal there. As per the two things I would like to mention is- First we do not find a decent graphics card at a decent price and if we get, we face the warranty issue as most service centers give only motherboard service. We buy thinking that we have the service center here but we face the reality when we seek warranty. Second when I read the PSU thread and came to know about their importance, I decided to buy a decent one but after inquiring 2-3 shops they said they never heard about brands like Corsair. Coolermaster is bit priced for me and I think it did not have service center here in BBSR but now recently I saw a small shop selling Thunder series 600w and the banner said Abacus peripherals. I had contacted them for GPU and they said they have powercolor brand HD 777o but it was some months ago. I asked my brother to bring me from new delhi and he bought me corsair CX430v2 after I searched internet and gave his address of the shop in new delhi after looking through their online store. They are one the 2 shops in the entire neheru place area who stores  corsair products and the guy at the store said all india service and also test ran the product when my brother said he will taking it to BBSR. Now I am stuck with GPU. I am been to Nigam and another dealer(who was my relative and I am buying from him for over 10 yrs but now he has given the shop to someone else to run and that person is very decent and knows me too as other old employees know me well) and both gave me almost same quotation. But the GPU they have is DDR3 and they said the local PSU is good enough to run them. But I want a decent GPU and I had 10k for that only but now due to some crisis, I had spent some money and I am at 8k but will make that up when I am ready to buy. I think I will go for ASUS although its bit costly. I had also asked the dealer to inquire about it. The problem is that even if I have 30k for PC and 8K for GPU(although some money will be left from PC and will be added to GPU) I am in delima to throw my old P4  pc for 9 years. My parents would kill me if they know I spent this amount for pc as my old PC costed me around 34k that time(Zenith system). I am trying to make a way out as I will pack up my old pc and tell my parents that just the monitor and cpu cabinet changed and inside its everything old. They would kill me no matter even if I would say the cost is 3-5k. But that is my personal matter. Can you give me the price and list of cards you have searched for in BBSR and the names of the shops you did. Thanks a lot.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 2, 2013)

^^
I generally prefer Gadget World and Taragus Technologies. 
Here you can get MSI cards also. PowerColor, ASUS and XFX are very costly here. So, MSI is the best option. 
Regarding service, you can avail service for Asus, XFX, CM, Corsair, Sapphire, MSI, Zotac, AsRock, Biostar, Sparkle, Palit and Gigabyte (motherboards, not sure about graphics card though) here

Regarding price:
Asus/XFX HD 7770 1GB -- Rs.10,500
Asus/XFX HD 7770 2GB -- Rs.12,000
Asus/XFX HD 7850 2GB -- Rs.17,500
Asus/XFX GTX-650Ti -- Rs,12,500 
PowerColor HD 7770 1GB -- Rs.9400
MSI HD 7770 (model not known) -- Rs.8400

To get MSI cards, you need to talk their distributor here.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

nickreynold said:


> Hello Saswat and Nerevarine. I am from Bhubaneswar too and planning to purchase my PC in this Jan-Feb. Earlier my brothers decided to buy my PC through credit card but their limit was up and so I decided to wait. Luckily the i3 3rd gen version is out and I am looking for a deal there. As per the two things I would like to mention is- First we do not find a decent graphics card at a decent price and if we get, we face the warranty issue as most service centers give only motherboard service. We buy thinking that we have the service center here but we face the reality when we seek warranty. Second when I read the PSU thread and came to know about their importance, I decided to buy a decent one but after inquiring 2-3 shops they said they never heard about brands like Corsair. Coolermaster is bit priced for me and I think it did not have service center here in BBSR but now recently I saw a small shop selling Thunder series 600w and the banner said Abacus peripherals. I had contacted them for GPU and they said they have powercolor brand HD 777o but it was some months ago. I asked my brother to bring me from new delhi and he bought me corsair CX430v2 after I searched internet and gave his address of the shop in new delhi after looking through their online store. They are one the 2 shops in the entire neheru place area who stores  corsair products and the guy at the store said all india service and also test ran the product when my brother said he will taking it to BBSR. Now I am stuck with GPU. I am been to Nigam and another dealer(who was my relative and I am buying from him for over 10 yrs but now he has given the shop to someone else to run and that person is very decent and knows me too as other old employees know me well) and both gave me almost same quotation. But the GPU they have is DDR3 and they said the local PSU is good enough to run them. But I want a decent GPU and I had 10k for that only but now due to some crisis, I had spent some money and I am at 8k but will make that up when I am ready to buy. I think I will go for ASUS although its bit costly. I had also asked the dealer to inquire about it. The problem is that even if I have 30k for PC and 8K for GPU(although some money will be left from PC and will be added to GPU) I am in delima to throw my old P4  pc for 9 years. My parents would kill me if they know I spent this amount for pc as my old PC costed me around 34k that time(Zenith system). I am trying to make a way out as I will pack up my old pc and tell my parents that just the monitor and cpu cabinet changed and inside its everything old. They would kill me no matter even if I would say the cost is 3-5k. But that is my personal matter. Can you give me the price and list of cards you have searched for in BBSR and the names of the shops you did. Thanks a lot.



Ohhhh boy... what a post.

@nickreynold - can you please format it so other would be able to understand the whole thing properly.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say go for the Asus GTX 650 Ti - every gfx card is over priced for sure but it's the least over priced card.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for the long post. formatting it-

1) Decided to buy i3 2nd gen 2120 but due to financial problem(credit card limit up) will now be buying through cash and its good that i3 3rd gen is out. I will be adding a good GPU so the base model 3220 would be OK.

2)Local dealers here are not well informed about the GPU brands and the importance of good PSU. Lately I have seen some good brands of PSU being available in the market. Most of them sell GPU cards priced at 3k-4k and they say the cheap PSU is ok to run it as we assemble 50-60 systems a day and everything works well. If you need good GPU then you have to pre order it and the price is high compared to buy online or get from outside.

3) Even if you buy from outside or from the local dealers, they sell it and say the service center is here but when you go to the service center, the service center tells you that they only service motherboards and not GPU. Then you have to contact their head office or regional office and send to nearest big city for repair or replacement. Also sometimes the service center is here(because they service other brands like Kaizen sevices D-link, mercury and other products and also corsair products)but you wont find the product easily in the market.

4) After reading the importance of PSU in this forum, I decided to get a decent PSU but since nobody here heard about decent PSU, I asked my brother to bring one from New Delhi after I visited that shop's online store which is one of the two shops in neheru place area in new delhi which stores corsair product and my brother got it tested there after buying it and brought it home when he last visited in october. The PSU is- Corsair CX 430 v2. Cooler master brands are now available in my local market but the price range would be high though.

5) I was just asking if anybody knows the price and model(OC or non-OC) version of HD 7770 in the local market and if they have the service center facility or RMA facility. If the price is marginal difference from online or from New Delhi, I will buy from here. But first has to be sure that the service center or RMA do take care of GPU.

6) Since my parents opposed when we bought our first computer(still running) Zenith brand at 30k in 2003, they might not like of buying  a new one as this one is still running. Also they might say computer is not needed now. So, I will pack up the old computer and tell them that the monitor(which is flickering now) and cabinet case is upgraded only and it took 5k. They will be angry but not that much if I tell them it took 30k PC and 10k GPU. I have 8k in hand and 2k I will adjust for GPU.



topgear said:


> I would say go for the Asus GTX 650 Ti - every gfx card is over priced for sure but it's the least over priced card.



Can it handled by my PSU-Corsair CX430v2? Other specification may be-

Core i3 2nd gen 2120/ 3rd gen 3220
8GB DDR3 RAM
500GB Sata HDD
21.5 inch full HD monitor
DVD RW
1TB External HDD if necessary

                            Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 4, 2013)

^^
Corsair CX-430v2 is just fine for GTX-650Ti.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks saswat, but I have made up my mind for HD 7770(Asus). So switching to GTX 650 Ti would be ok considering the price difference? I mean what may be price difference and performance because I may not spend 2k-3k if the performance is not much noticable. Can you post the price of Asus GTX 650 Ti? My budget is 10k inclusive of tax.( I saw the price drop on Asus HD 7770 card of ebay with new cover. Earlier it was around 10.3k but now 2-3 stores are selling as much as 9.3k)


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 5, 2013)

AFAIK GTX-650Ti costs a min of 10.6k everywhere. 

But why do wanna get Asus only? For 9.3k, you can easily get MSI HD 7770 Power Edition which is a much better option.

Where do you live BTW?


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 6, 2013)

The only problem is you also know the service center issue. Asus has been a good brand in the local market especially when talking about motherboards flooding the market. Its good build. When I inquired about monitors, the dealer told me i ball gives good deal in LED monitors too and it comes with integrated speakers even with the 20 inch. But its warranty is carry in whereas samsung is onsite and both for 3 years. Samsung is normally in stock where I ball is not. But I prefer samsung. I can opt for MSI card you mentioned if it has service center facility. Can you tell me the shop where you got that price of both MSI and GTX cards and its service center if you know it. I think is Digisol,sahid nagar(motherboards but not sure about GPU) and for Asus, I think its Rashi(same for motherboard but do not know for GPU). Is the card you mentioned is a OC or non OC version? Thanks

 BTW-I live in the Chandrasekharpur area.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2013)

well I bought i3 2120 for 6500 from nigama when all other shops quoted 7+ k price for 2100...
anyway have you decided on what to buy ?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

I think Saswat has already made his purchase from SMC, the Gigabyte HD 7770.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

I know its too late to say but mdcomputers have asus hd 7770 for Rs 8081..
saswat..
did u find out about the gigabyte service center here ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I think Saswat has already made his purchase from SMC, the Gigabyte HD 7770.


Nope, bought it from flipkart instead. Cost me 8.35k. 
But the thing is they didnt give me the rev.1 model as mentioned on their website *(1100MHz Core clock and 5000MHz Memory clock)*, instead they shipped me the rev.2 model *(1050Mhz Core Clock and 4500 Memory clock)* 
When I asked them about this matter, they saID Gigabyte HD 7770 is now out of stock SO REPLACEMENT IS NOT POSSIBLE. And if I want they can refund my money back. They have asked me to send a snap of the outer box so that they can confirm this. 
And when I called, MD Computers, they said they dont have any HD 7770 available with them. 

So, what should I do? Should I keep this one or ask fk for a refund?





Nerevarine said:


> I know its too late to say but mdcomputers have asus hd 7770 for Rs 8081..
> saswat..
> did u find out about the gigabyte service center here ?



Didnt find any. 
Had a conversation with Gigabyte, check it out. 
*(conversation starts from bottom to top)*

*s8.postimage.org/giorio139/combo.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

oh crap  ur in trouble .. i think you should get that refund buddy..if there are no service centers, go for MSI or XFX .. I know XFX is rashi but what choice do u have now ?

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=104_144_191&product_id=1926


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 8, 2013)

Those FK guys should have updated their website about the new specs...... I think you should do what Nerevarine said.....


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> oh crap  ur in trouble .. i think you should get that refund buddy..if there are no service centers, go for MSI or XFX .. I know XFX is rashi but what choice do u have now ?
> 
> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5






Sainatarajan said:


> Those FK guys should have updated their website about the new specs...... I think you should do what Nerevarine said.....




Well, if I get refund from them, then I will probably wait to get a HD 7850 2GB instead. 
MD Computer's pricing is really great.

I am also getting BSODs sometimes after installing this card. So, is it a problem with this card?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> oh crap  ur in trouble .. i think you should get that refund buddy..if there are no service centers, go for MSI or* XFX* .. I know XFX is rashi but what choice do u have now ?



XFS? Nobody in their right state of mind would buy XFS cards in India. Please refrain from suggesting it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

my bad.. ASUS or MSI for him then


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a chat with Vedant Computer and HD 7770 seems to be out of stock in Kolkata, for most of the brands. But why not from smc? You can have a look at this card: MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5 GRAPHIC CARD

Although it is the stock card (1000 MHz Core, 1125 MHz GDDR5 or 4500 MHz effective), it comes with a great cooler and I don't think 100 MHz overclock is going to be a problem. You can also overclock the memory to around 1170 MHz or 4680 MHz effective speed with ease. Including Shipping, the cost will still be within 8K.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

@ saswat - why not ask the Op here about the source of HD7770 @ 7.2k .. I've asked him already anway - so a wait a little more if you can :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168553-graphic-card-required-8k.html


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I had a chat with Vedant Computer and HD 7770 seems to be out of stock in Kolkata, for most of the brands. But why not from smc? You can have a look at this card: MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5 GRAPHIC CARD
> 
> Although it is the stock card (1000 MHz Core, 1125 MHz GDDR5 or 4500 MHz effective), it comes with a great cooler and I don't think 100 MHz overclock is going to be a problem. You can also overclock the memory to around 1170 MHz or 4680 MHz effective speed with ease. Including Shipping, the cost will still be within 8K.



Well, HD 7770 is not even available at SMC Int. I have already asked 'em.



topgear said:


> @ saswat - why not ask the Op here about the source of HD7770 @ 7.2k .. I've asked him already anway - so a wait a little more if you can :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168553-graphic-card-required-8k.html


its his local dealer, and he is gonna arrange the card somewhere from Delhi.

I got a call yesterday from a distributor of MSI from Chennai. He said he can arrange MSI products here in BBSR. 

Price he quoted: 
* HD 7770: 8.3k+tax 
* GTX-650Ti: 10.3k+tax 
* HD 7850 2GB: 14.5k+tax 
all these are the normal versions. The PE versions will cost even more.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 10, 2013)

I think Neoteric is the distributor of MSI in Bhubaneswar. Someone told me. It may be wrong.Saswat may know about this.Thanks for the price quotes. Sorry to ask but what is PE version? Is it better than the OC version or some how different? As far as Saswat got the card from Flipkart, I think he should return it because its not that what he wanted. But if he wants to keep it, its his choice. Also those Flipkart guys, even if you did not upgrade your website for the availability of the card advertised, at least they could have called Saswat before sending the other card and ask him whether to ship it or not. They could have also put a notice showing that please contact us before placing a order or paying online. Now even if they are willing to return and give a refund, which is good but its jsut more hassle.I think I have selected these two cards(my price is 10k inclusive of tax if its HD 7770. For GTX 650 Ti, I may go up to 1-2k if I manage it. Since Saswat says that my Corsair CX430 V2 can handle 650 Ti, I am also keeping that option open).-

 HD 7770-

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7770 Power Edition 1GD5/OC

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC

650 Ti-

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - N650Ti-1GD5/OC

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - N650Ti PE 1GD5/OC

I have to first find out which of these cards available here in Bhubaneswar, where and at what price?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

650 TI PE > 650 TI > HD 7770 PE OC = HD  7770 OC
HD 7770 PE just has removable fans, nothing else


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had asked Neoteric about Gigabyte's service long back. They had denied. 
I probably will ask fk to take the card back and will wait till I save up to get a HD 7850 1GB or 2GB.

@nickreynold,
GTX-650Ti is a good card for 10.8k, but its the normal one. PE is likely to cost around 11.5k here. So, its better you spend 1k more and get HD 7850 1GB.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

@ *nickreynold* - if you want you can take the GTX 650 Ti non PE ( the price is good IMO ) and OC it upto the level of Zotac GTX 650 Ti Amp !  - what you'll get is ~17% lesser performance compared to HD7850 ( stock ) but better would be to do what saswat has suggested.


----------



## vkl (Jan 11, 2013)

@nickreynold
Pick hd7850 if you can stretch your budget.It is worth the extra money.HD7850 is ~30-35% faster on average than gtx650ti.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Saswat, Nerevarine and Topgear for all the information. I think I will stick to HD 7770 OC version or should go for GTX 650 Ti. Its would be Ok for me as I think. What do you say? I am not that avid gamer. Even if I do increase my budget to get HD 7850 1GB as suggested by Saswat, won't it be a over burden on my PSU considering the other items of my PC? Dear Saswat, Neotric I was talking about is the distributor of MSI in Bhubaneswar and as I said, I may be wrong.

@vkl. Thanks and taking your advice under consideration, I will also look for that card and my budget. The only thing worrying me is the PSU because if these cards-7850 and 650Ti are more power hungry, then it would take the toll on my PSU.(Corsair CX 430V2).


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 11, 2013)

@saswat23
Can you give me no. Or any info about the dealer in Chennai. Very good prices.


----------



## vkl (Jan 11, 2013)

HD7850 is not that power hungry.Cx430v2 can handle it fine.It can provide the rated 336Watts on its +12V rails.
HD7850+i7 2600k@4.8GHz Power draw
With a locked 2nd/3rd gen i3/i5 the power draw would be even lower.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> @saswat23
> Can you give me no. Or any info about the dealer in Chennai. Very good prices.



Check your visitor msg. 
Pricing is not good IMO. If these pricing had been of  the PE editions, then fine. 
For normal edition pricing is very high. 
Around a month back, FK was selling the OCed edition of HD 7770 for 8.1k, where as this guy quotes 8.3k+tax. Also HD 7850 PE was available for 15.2k, where as this guy quotes 14.5k+tax i.e 15.2k for the normal edition.




*Have a look at the pics:* 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-573.html#post1819165


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

at-least the price of GTX 650 ti is good and it's around 8-10% faster than HD7770 and is a good choice for nickreynold.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the information and providing the choice. 
According to your Suggestions, I have zeroed down to 3 cards. Just suggest me in term of performance starting from the lowest. I will see the availability and  whichever suits my budget.3 cards are- HD 7770 OC edition, GTX 650 Ti and HD 7850 1GB. I presume that any of the card will run OK  with these configuration and PSU according  all of you. Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Create your own thread about your queries. Don't hijack other's thread.


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Create your own thread about your queries. Don't hijack other's thread.


I do not want to hijack any one thread and just wanted to know whether the components I am planning to buy will run OK with all of these cards suggested.But I have edited it so that no one takes any offence. Sorry for all the trouble caused.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

nickreynold said:


> Thanks all for the information and providing the choice.
> According to your Suggestions, I have zeroed down to 3 cards. *Just suggest me in term of performance starting from the lowest.* I will see the availability and  whichever suits my budget..





> *3 cards are- HD 7770 OC edition, GTX 650 Ti and HD 7850 1GB*. I presume that any of the card will run OK  with these configuration and PSU according  all of you. Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks



you have already arranged them in right order and all of them will run just fine with CX430v2 ( and core i3 SB/IB cpu )


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 14, 2013)

FK will arrange the reverse pickup tomorrow. They dont have any HD 7770 in stock so, they will refund my money back. 
BTW how long does it take for the refund to reflect in my Bank Account?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2013)

nickreynold said:


> Sorry for the long post. formatting it-
> 
> 1) Decided to buy i3 2nd gen 2120 but due to financial problem(credit card limit up) will now be buying through cash and its good that i3 3rd gen is out. I will be adding a good GPU so the base model 3220 would be OK.
> 
> ...



make a new thread please.. dont hijack XD

but to answer ur question

Get a i3 3220 man, 2nd gen i3 is obsolete now ..


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Gigabyte has no GPU service center in India ??


----------



## nickreynold (Jan 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> make a new thread please.. dont hijack XD
> 
> but to answer ur question
> 
> Get a i3 3220 man, 2nd gen i3 is obsolete now ..



Sorry for the trouble. I just wanted to make sure the 3 GPUs suggested whether will run OK with these set up so that I will choose any of them according the availability and price. Never had the intention of hijacking someone's thread and Saswat and you are just like my brothers as we all stay in the same place. Thanks for your reply and sorry for the trouble caused.



topgear said:


> you have already arranged them in right order and all of them will run just fine with CX430v2 ( and core i3 SB/IB cpu )



Thanks so much topgear and everyone else for your valuable information. My doubts are all cleared now.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 15, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Gigabyte has no GPU service center in India ??



You can very well know that from the conversation I have posted above. Even sales is limited and they told that RMA would take around 4 weeks.


----------

